# The Rescue Seven



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

I eventually got around to taking some pictures of the little ones today and figured i would share them with you all.

so first up, we have the worst of the lot. a little LH anophthalmic white girl.
this little girl has a deformed jaw, which is too short and the teeth have been allowed to grow unchecked and have pierced the roof of her mouth right through to the bone, cutting the airways to the nose, so at the moment she is actually breathing through the wound, im not sure if we can save her, as if the wound doesnt heal right she wont be able to breath, but i will fight for her while ever she is fighting, she is already doing so much better already just for the teeth clipping and pain killer, she is also on antibiotics


















































and for those that didnt see her injuries in the other post

her short deformed jaw









the damage done by her teeth

















next up is the other LH anophthalmic white girl, she has some nasty wounds to her face/head from fighting, she also has obvious nipples so could be pregnant


















































next up is the satin cinnamon banded LH girl 
this little girl has quite a few nasty bites to her bum and hip area, they are all healing over nicely though, she also has parts of her ears missing from fights










































































next up is a little SH golden girl.
there doesnt seem to be anything wrong with this girl she is a bit of a cat terroriser though


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

next is a LH anophthalmic white male, again there appears to be nothing wrong with this little chap, apart from the fact he has no eyes










































































followed by the LH cream banded male.
this little chap looks to have a pretty bad case of mites, he was treated for them on thursday night, so hopefully he will start to heal up soon, he has lots of scabs pretty much everywhere, its hard to tell whats bites from fights, and whats from the mites.


















































































and last but by no means least, the LH cinnamon banded female who i am pretty sure is pregnant, her nipples are VERY obvious, red and raised


































































It looks like iv posted too soon, give it a couple of minutes for the missing photos to finish uploading :lol:


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

It's fab to hear they're getting the TLC they deserve!
The poor kitties. Their faces scream "I want to... but... I can't. Why you tempt me so much, hamsters?" x3


----------



## Whitehologram (Apr 28, 2012)

OMG that is just heartbreaking  

I'm glad they are with you now though.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

haha, my cats are VERY good with the fur bunch, i learnt just how much i could trust them when my mice all managed to escape a while ago, and i found all 6 running around my bed over the cats, and the cats just looked at me when i walked in the room with a "save me now" look
moggy was a feral, and ginger a stray, but both proved they were useless at catching prey, as ginger was emaciated when i found him, and moggy was skin and bone when i started feeding her.

i dare say if they were hungry they would try eat my fluffs, but they are fat, fed and spoilt.
my dog on the other hand....... i would not let ANY where near the small furries EVER

all pictures should now be uploaded


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant tell you how lovely it is to see those pics and to know they are safely home now, I was terrified I was going to loose one of them (the little girl with the injury who was so quiet), and its especially lovely to see my little fluffy favourite causing trouble still, has he done his tarzan impression for you yet?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I cant tell you how lovely it is to see those pics and to know they are safely home now, I was terrified I was going to loose one of them (the little girl with the injury who was so quiet), and its especially lovely to see my little fluffy favourite causing trouble still, has he done his tarzan impression for you yet?


nope not once, he LOVES his wheel so spends most of his time on that :lol:

im not going to lie though, i dont actually know if the little girl with the teeth can be saved  if those teeth had been seen to before they caused that damage, then maybe, but they have cut through the air ways to the nose, and if it doesnt heal right.... 
just keep everything crossed for her, shes much more active then she was when she first arrived, which has to be a good sign

have you shown your son the pics? let him see what a cat scarer his favourite girl is :lol: 
shes a monster, she was chasing ginger round my bed


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I will show him tomorrow when he gets up, hes had an early night, too tired from all that xboxing . Do you think that little poorly girls injury is a long term thing or could it have happend while I had her?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its a long term thing hun, i doubt anything would have changed if you had have seen it, dont go thinking along those lines, this is weeks, maybe even months worth of damage, the teeth have actually been wearing on the bone.
its just pure neglect! and its sickening, i really am in 2 minds as to whats best for her  but shes fighting so im going to fight with her, she deserves every single chance i can give her, i just hope to god she isnt pregnant


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Those poor, poor Hamsters

I'm sorry but when I look at them, I see downright NEGLECT pure and simple - no two ways about it. Whoever the cretins where who "owned" them previously ought to be on on cruelty charges and a lifetime ban on keeping any more animals. To say they had no idea is ludicrous, you would have to be blinder than a bat with a blindfold on not to notice such appalling injuries and bites. Part of being an owner is looking out for your pet, you are alert to ANY problems in the same way a mother is with a baby. How can you "own" something and not be able to see when it's teeth are growing into its nose and it's covered in cuts FFS? I know when any of mine have so much as a bent whisker.:mad2:


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Those pics are adorable but with a hint of sadness too  It's lovely to see your cats being so gentle with them though


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

It's nice to see them looking so happy with you lil miss, especially the cat scarer :lol: those poor little mites should never have had to go through what they did  And I can't decide what's more heartbreaking - knowing these poor hammies went through what they did and are still suffering the consequences, or knowing that there are dozens or more young hamsters out there bred from them that are little ticking time bombs 

Lil miss, does one of the hammies have micropthalmia? The little one with the bad case of mites - I wasn't sure if it was just looking miserable because of the mites or if it's eyes were smaller. And is that an abscess near the whisker bed of the second hammie on your first post too? i can't believe that the a$$hol3s who had these hamsters thought that they could breed them and keep them in the conditions they did and not see all the problems they had because of it


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i think its just that hes so under the weather with the mites, and he has a bit of respy breathing too, his eyes look normal sized, just half shut 

as for the other little girl, in all honesty, im not sure, i was thinking it could be myself, but she just wont let me get a good look, and as theres a chance she could be pregnant (her nipples are showing) i dont want to stress her out too much, so im just going to have to work on gaining her trust before i can get a proper look, looking on the picture full veiw though it does just look like an old yellow scab (my camera is quite high resolution)


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Hopefully then he is just under the weather. I couldn't decide and given the anopthalmia in the overs, micropthalmia wouldn't be a stretch. And I hope that it is just a scab on the other one. An abscess is the last thing she needs if she is pregnant  They definitely look at home with you


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm crossing my fingers that she isn't pregnant, but if she is I'm glad she's with you instead of the former owner. Actually, I'm glad about that full stop. I'm crossing my fingers for them all.

Also, I'm amazed how well behaved your cats are around them! Seriously impressive.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I was just thinking last night (when I couldnt post again ) how lucky they are that their former owners decided to give them up, I cant imagine many of them would be alive in another month if they were still living in those conditions


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hehe yes my cats are VERY well behaved around the fluffs, i personally think that is down to the way i gained moggies trust, she was a feral in my garden, and learnt to trust me by watching me pick up and fuss the rabbits and chickens, she sees anything that i pick up and pay attention to on the same level as her, and as she was my first cat, and is top cat, if she cant eat something ginger most deffinatly cant! and he knows his place.
they dont even sit and watch them when they are in the cages, they just ignore them, obviously they would never be left alone together though, and i would never turn my back on them loose

gill i dont know what your on about!!! these are 7 perfectly happy healthy hamsters you know, absolutly nothing wrong with them 

no really though, they are all very lucky little monsters

PS have you tried deleting your cookies and seeing if that helps with your log in problem


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

Well you know my thoughts hun, most aren't considered acceptable to write on a public forum :mad2:

I hope to god the girls aren't pregnant for their sakes xx


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Well done for rescuing them TDM and Lil miss. At least they are in good hands now and can live the rest of their little short lives in peace with lots of love.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> gill i dont know what your on about!!! these are 7 perfectly happy healthy hamsters you know, absolutly nothing wrong with them
> 
> no really though, they are all very lucky little monsters
> 
> PS have you tried deleting your cookies and seeing if that helps with your log in problem


Oh yeah, sorry about that, for a moment I thought they were neglected cruelty cases but hey what do I know

As for deleting cookies, I dont know anything about pooters but Im willing to delete any cookies, I prefer jaffa cakes though, how do I delete pooter cookies? 

ETA Ignore the pooter question, I just found out how, and I can get on to loads of sites that it wouldnt allow me to and its much faster now, so thankies Lil Miss, you have just saved my pooters life (I was going to throw it out of the window)


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh yeah, sorry about that, for a moment I thought they were neglected cruelty cases but hey what do I know
> 
> As for deleting cookies, I dont know anything about pooters but Im willing to delete any cookies, I prefer jaffa cakes though, how do I delete pooter cookies?
> 
> ETA Ignore the pooter question, I just found out how, and I can get on to loads of sites that it wouldnt allow me to and its much faster now, so thankies Lil Miss, you have just saved my pooters life (I was going to throw it out of the window)


I was going to give you rep for that post it had me giggling but apparently I need to spread the love first :confused1:


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor little hammies. I wish them all a speedy recovery so they can start enjoying their lifes with you Lil Miss, Hopefully the little girl pulls through and well done for rescuing them and giving them the life they deserve


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh yeah, sorry about that, for a moment I thought they were neglected cruelty cases but hey what do I know
> 
> As for deleting cookies, I dont know anything about pooters but Im willing to delete any cookies, I prefer jaffa cakes though, how do I delete pooter cookies?
> 
> ETA Ignore the pooter question, I just found out how, and I can get on to loads of sites that it wouldnt allow me to and its much faster now, so thankies Lil Miss, you have just saved my pooters life (I was going to throw it out of the window)


:lol: :lol: :lol:
i dont blame you for liking jaffa cakes more, them pesky cookies can cause alsorts of problems when they go bad!!! norty norty cookies
seriously as a rule though, if your having problems logging into sites, or posting replys, its normally a cookie issue


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks for keeping us updated on these special hammies Lil miss, now theyre getting the proper care they need hopefully they'll all continue to get stronger every day xx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> i dont blame you for liking jaffa cakes more, them pesky cookies can cause alsorts of problems when they go bad!!! norty norty cookies
> seriously as a rule though, if your having problems logging into sites, or posting replys, its normally a cookie issue


Gill normally just takes the laptop back to the shop and tells them theres something wrong with it and gets a brand new replacement .....don't you Gill?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Just spent ages reading through this thread, TDM and Lil Miss you are both stars for giving these poor hamsters a better chance, I am sure even with their problems they must all feel like they are in heaven :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Gill normally just takes the laptop back to the shop and tells them theres something wrong with it and gets a brand new replacement .....don't you Gill?


I have no idea to what you are referring


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

could be worse, she could just hit it and scream at it :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

really good to see them all looking so much better.
Fingers crossed for the one with the deformed jaw, i hope everyone heals quickly.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

It really is great that these hammies finally have somewhere that they are loved. They were obviously in an awful state and it is fantastic to see so many of them on the mend. I really hope the poor girl with the deformed jaw pulls through.

If she is pregnant will the babies have the same problems as her?


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Great to see an update on these little souls and know they are now being well taken care of.

l have to say though, I would never let either of my cats that close to any of my rats. How can you be sure they won't hurt them? Or there won't be an accident. Not worth the risk IMO


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i'd trust one of my cats with the hamsters, i think its dependent on the cat tbh. The other one i wouldnt trust with them at all.

having said that my sister trusted one of our old cats with one of her hamsters when she was younger and in the end that cat turned and killed the hamster...
the cat was just quicker than she was 

but ioo'd still trust my cat and im sure lil miss can judge her cats too


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

metame said:


> having said that my sister trusted one of our old cats with one of her hamsters when she was younger and in the end that cat turned and killed the hamster...
> the cat was just quicker than she was
> 
> but ioo'd still trust my cat and im sure lil miss can judge her cats too


This is exactly my point. I don't think you can judge cats. Not 100%. I'm just saying that personally, I don't think it's worth the risk when it's not necessary.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i can trust them because moggy is NOT a normal cat, she doesnt act like a normal cat, and our bond is just.... un describable, you will just have to take my word for it, unless you have rehabilitated a true feral, you will never know.
moggy was a feral, pure and simple, true ferals when "tamed" bond to one person and one person alone, which is what me and moggy have, she sees anything that i handle on the same level as her, because that is how i earnt her trust, there for its not to be hurt in any way shape or form, she is top cat, so enforces this on ginger. not that ginger needs it enforcing.
it is hard to explain, but i know both my cats very well, my dog however, i would not let near them.
and im sure if the circumstances as to how i got my cats were different, IE they had never been abused and had to learn to trust again, things would be very different.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> i can trust them because moggy is NOT a normal cat, she doesnt act like a normal cat, and our bond is just.... un describable, you will just have to take my word for it, unless you have rehabilitated a true feral, you will never know.
> moggy was a feral, pure and simple, true ferals when "tamed" bond to one person and one person alone, which is what me and moggy have, she sees anything that i handle on the same level as her, because that is how i earnt her trust, there for its not to be hurt in any way shape or form, she is top cat, so enforces this on ginger. not that ginger needs it enforcing.
> it is hard to explain, but i know both my cats very well, my dog however, i would not let near them.
> and im sure if the circumstances as to how i got my cats were different, IE they had never been abused and had to learn to trust again, things would be very different.


I had an incredible bond with my old lady who passed just last year. We were together 18 years and I was the only human she trusted. I am certain she wouldn't have hurt the rats, but I still wouldn't put them in the situation to find out. They met through the cage bars and that was it.

You can't get rid of instinct. I just don't see the point in risking it.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

metame said:


> i'd trust one of my cats with the hamsters, i think its dependent on the cat tbh. The other one i wouldnt trust with them at all.
> 
> having said that my sister trusted one of our old cats with one of her hamsters when she was younger and in the end that cat turned and killed the hamster...
> the cat was just quicker than she was
> ...


She may think she can judge her cats but I did wonder how the hamsters must feel about having a predator so close when they are poorly and some can't see or hear them but can still smell them. It might be terrifying for them.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting these photos, send them my love.

I have to agree with the two posters above me though...

When I was younger my old cat Jess was friendly around my mouse Speedy, I never thought anything would happen but one day _'swipe'_ a playful (but hard) tap with her claws out.  Speedy was fine.

I wouldn't risk it, they can probably sense the way the cat is looking at them so curiously and smell the cat. It might pass something onto them from their fur? Even if it didn't want to hurt them it might 'play'.

A blind and deaf hamster is going to be extra nervous and jumpy. In one photo they are very close, if the cat brushed passed the hamster and it bit your cat it would get hit or bit in return for sure.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

"next up is a little SH golden girl.
there doesnt seem to be anything wrong with this girl she is a bit of a cat terroriser though."


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> She may think she can judge her cats but I did wonder how the hamsters must feel about having a predator so close when they are poorly and some can't see or hear them but can still smell them. It might be terrifying for them.


I agree and have to be honest I was wondering that too. Regardless of how trustable a cat is (and IMO around small furries that is about as 'trustable' as a fox in a chicken coop), surely instinct and nature will come before 'training'. Cats lash out in seconds, it would only take one quick swipe and the hammy's had it. One of my school friends had a dog who was blinded by a cat lashing out in a split second before anyone could react. Not worth it IMO theres too high a price to pay. Plus that aside, as Lavenderb says, surely those hamsters must be terrified of being in such close proximity to a predator? Especially when they cant see or hear it but can scent it near them?


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

How are they all doing. Hows the one with the sore mouth getting on


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

tinamary said:


> How are they all doing. Hows the one with the sore mouth getting on


Unfortunately, Lil Miss has sadly reported that Rayne has passed away


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

chrisd said:


> Unfortunately, Lil Miss has sadly reported that Rayne has passed away


Oh poor baby RIP little Rayne xxx

Can I just say I think you are a wonderful women who has given these little guys a chance in life to see what its like to be loved and happy :thumbup:
I will always have a soft spot for hammies and I just wanted to say how great I think you are for what you do


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

as chrisd said, sadly the little girl with teeth problems, who i called Rayne, had just taken too much, the infection in her jaw was really bad, and the teeeth had punctured through her skull and her nasal passages, meaning she was breathing through the wound in the top of her mouth, as this wound was infected and full of gunk, this was making breathing much harder for her, she was on a strong course of baytril to try and beat the infection, and daily pain relief to keep her comfy.

sadly she had just been too neglected for far too long and we couldnt save her.
she passed peacefully in her sleep, curled up in her nest, she looked comfy and peaceful

the others are all fine and healing well, apart from the banded boy who we thought had mites, unfortunatly im 99% certain that it is actually cushings, but hes happy and comfy for now


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Are there any signs of pregnancy in any of the girls yet hun?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

nope i think we have been lucky in that respect, i suspect rayne may have been pregnant, which didnt help her  she got quite large and pear shaped towards the end, i cant say for certain though....... everything was just too much for her 

i think if any others were pregnant, they had the sense to reabsorb, the golden girl had really obvious nipples, but they have gone down again now


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Poor Rayne, and that poor little boy too  I don't know much about Cushings other than it can't be treated - will he be able to cope happily with it for a long time yet? I hope so, these little guys and girls deserve as long as possible with you after the he|_|_ they came from


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about Rayne. I know you will have fought her corner as best you could. 
Good luck with the others and i hope the cushings is able to be controlled.


----------

